# need a cupboard



## devonwoody (4 May 2016)

Wife wants a cupboard in the leanto.  Nothing fancy, ply or board will do.

Anyone got a link for a knock up please.

Like this.


----------



## CHJ (4 May 2016)

Buy her a new kitchen *John *and use the old units in the shed :twisted:


----------



## nev (4 May 2016)

Depending on size, I'd be tempted to buy a kitchen base unit and put your own top/ doors on it. But if thats not suitable a google of simple cupboard plans (then look at 'images' ) gets plenty of results, for example...

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/ho ... n-cabinet/
which has plans linked to in the text http://pop.h-cdn.co/assets/cm/15/06/54d ... tPlans.pdf

http://hacksomnia.com/free-woodworking- ... -cabinets/

http://prestigecars.co/kitchen-cabinet-plans/

http://www.ana-white.com/2013/11/plans/ ... te-kitchen

all adaptable


----------



## devonwoody (4 May 2016)

Thanks for the links Nev.

I do not have any dowelling jigs or a pocket hole jig so it looks I might have to purchase a carcass, not purchasing anymore tools these days, wondering how to dispose of the ones I've got.


----------



## devonwoody (5 May 2016)

Thanks all, £20 at B & Q without door.

So the wife says we can go shopping. (hope it does not cost any more in the kitchen dept!!!!!!! )


----------



## devonwoody (5 May 2016)

Purchased this morning and In place before lunch , now got to find some doors and change shelving. Had to purchase a wall cupboard to fit)


----------

